# 2130 FEL Plumbing



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Morning all,
Just picked up a Frey FEL with my BIL for his newly acquired 2130 tractor. We want to "T" into the hydraulics in the midships, and haven't had a look at it yet as the tractor hasn't been delivered yet. Does anyone have a picture of how to hook the loader hydraulics here at the valve, and what size of fittings may be needed to tap into the system? From what I gather, the FEL is set up with both a male and a female quick connect fitting to match the male fitting attached to a "T" fitting added to the line coming out of the rear of the valve, and a female fitting coming straight out of the front of the valve. 
Any ideas or photos and thread specifications to get the plumbing done would certainly be greatly appreciated.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bill,

I asked this question on a JD forum, and obtained the following response from *centash (Ben)*:

"Closed Centre. Return line must go in the ported filter cover underneath the tractor. Supply line tees into a fitting under and beside the remote lever. You should be able to get a diagram of where these fittings are from Deere, since there are several different ways it connects, depending on what hydraulic options the tractor has. What kind of loader/control valve? Ben"


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Bill,

Here is a second response from *TX Jim*:

Best place to access hyd pressure is to tee into fitting behind pressure control valve. Pressure control valve is located on RH side of trans case behind hyd filter housing. Ported hyd filter cover is best place to return hyd oil from FEL control valve.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the response sixbales. I've been think about this for a week now just wondering what we could do, but not having the tractor to actually look at has made it somewhat difficult. 
Good news is, I helped him unload his tractor and treasures yesterday afternoon. Looks like we can now have a good look at it and with your suggestions, we may be able to sort it!! 
I'll keep you posted.
Cheers


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I was going to start another thread, but I have this one sitting here, and I do need to update what's going on. Not much, with the way the weather has been!! I do have another question. My BIL bought a repair manual for his 2130 on a CD. Only thing is, the first few page of, I believe section 5.0, that shows the hydraulics on his tractor is missing! The text portion that he has been reading up on tells him to refer to the diagrams on the pages that are missing! What are the odds!?! 
Anyways, does anyone happen to have the manual and be willing to copy a couple of pages for me? 
And thanks again sixbales, your posts have been a great help. When we get the courage to climb under that tractor in fairer weather, we'll get some pictures!


----------

